
Last Friday - The day internet music died - reitzensteinm
http://www.kurthanson.com/archive/news/030207/index.shtml
======
reitzensteinm
Mark Cuban's take on it: http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/03/05/say-goodbye-
to-webcasting/

